# (Server) Servidor Muro Cortafuegos (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados

El proximo lunes tendré la honrrosa mision de montar un servidor muro cortafuegos. ya tengo el equipo, no es gran maquina pero creo que logragrá hacer lo que tiene que hacer.

Ya tengo mi enlace dedicado 201.148.1.2

Las piquitas maquinas de la red tienen ips locales que van desde la 192.168.1.1 (servidor) a la 192.168.1.40 / la ip local 192.168.1.201 esta reservada para un dispositivo ip

Mis DNS tambien las tengo 

Pero el problema es que algunas personas necesitarán conextar su portatil a la red y seguramente no sabran asignar una ip manualmente por lo que creo que instalar un servidor dhcp seria una solucion.

Ahi es donde comienza el panico por que esto tampoco lo he hecho antes.

Podrian acosejarme a eleguir un software para esto ?

Podrian orientarme a como configurarlo correctamente. 

Les agradezco mucho a todos de antemano por su siempre valiosa ayuda

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
~ # eix dnsmasq

* net-dns/dnsmasq

     Available versions:  2.52 ~2.55 {dbus +dhcp ipv6 nls tftp}

     Homepage:            http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/

     Description:         Small forwarding DNS server
```

Sin ánimo de hacer spam, pero aquí lo explico un poco.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Muchas gracias Mr. voy a darle una mirada!

----------

## JotaCE

En realidad no era tan dificil, pero si me resulto algo intimidante!! gracias a todos!

----------

